# Looking for finishing set



## pwflywolf (Mar 14, 2012)

looking for used finishing set prefer columbia but might be interested in others as well.; ( Flat boxes 10 and 12 with handle, mud pump with filler, angle box with 2.5 and 3 angle head, corner roller(inside), nail spotter; Or whatever you got let me know thanks.


----------



## machinemud (Jul 21, 2010)

*use tools*

best advice, save up your money and buy new !


----------



## pwflywolf (Mar 14, 2012)

you are definitely right. It is just saving the money to get a quality new set takes time.


----------



## pwflywolf (Mar 14, 2012)

*thanks i am all set*

thanks I am all set with tools


----------



## gazman (Apr 29, 2011)

Well what did you get?


----------



## pwflywolf (Mar 14, 2012)

a mix of tools. Flat boxes, angle box, angle heads, nail spotter, and all the handles to go with them. I would have been interested in Mrhaney tools but I had already committed. I also miss the online auction in IN that sold a lot of new tools for great prices. But that is just how it goes.


----------



## Philma Crevices (Jan 28, 2012)

pwflywolf said:


> a mix of tools. Flat boxes, angle box, angle heads, nail spotter, and all the handles to go with them. I would have been interested in Mrhaney tools but I had already committed. I also miss the online auction in IN that sold a lot of new tools for great prices. But that is just how it goes.


 Yeah, I posted on that when I saw a mud diver go on ebay... I found out about the Indiana store closing a few hours late


----------



## gazman (Apr 29, 2011)

Philma Crevices said:


> Yeah, I posted on that when I saw a mud diver go on ebay... I found out about the Indiana store closing a few hours late



It looks like Mrhaney won the auction.

And to be honest it eats me up a bit when some ones first post on here is to sell something.:furious: Hey I dont mind exchanging a few tools but I think some one should develop a bit of cred first. 
Not hi my name is ****** I have tis for sale.
Just my thoughts.


----------



## Philma Crevices (Jan 28, 2012)

They were a "Finish Pro" store.. wonder why they went out of buisness :whistling2:
Sad that a company with a such long history such as Goldblatt sold out their namesake, Chineese drywall meets taping tools


----------



## Philma Crevices (Jan 28, 2012)

mrhaney said:


> just responding to the guys ad looking for tools...didnt realize i was gonna get bitched slapped around


 Don't take it personal from any of the guys here, there hasn't been anybody to slap around here last few days and everybodies getting antsy :thumbup:

It's not like you came on in and started your own thread 1st post hawking gear, so +1 to you I suppose


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

Philma Crevices said:


> Don't take it personal from any of the guys here, there hasn't been anybody to slap around here last few days and everybodies getting antsy :thumbup:


Your right:yes:

starting on Monday, lets make it "Pick on Cazna week":thumbup::jester:


----------



## cazna (Mar 28, 2010)

2buckcanuck said:


> Your right:yes:
> 
> starting on Monday, lets make it "Pick on Cazna week":thumbup::jester:


Sounds good, Bring on the kiwi jokes :yes:


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

cazna said:


> Sounds good, Bring on the kiwi jokes :yes:


Kiwi jokes ??????? it's censored Hooters girls for you CAZNA

That should piss you off....... Still no Hooters in Kiwiland Cazna:whistling2:


----------



## cazna (Mar 28, 2010)

Oh you evil [email protected] you :furious::jester:

 Hooters is on my bucket list.


----------



## gazman (Apr 29, 2011)

mrhaney said:


> just responding to the guys ad looking for tools...didnt realize i was gonna get bitched slapped around



Sorry bout that chief. I guessed I focused on the one post thing and didnt take the circumstances into consideration. Sorry.


----------

